# Smoked Tilapia



## dools103 (Sep 4, 2012)

Had been a while since I had used the smoker, been  hot in NC, well anyway my brother up in NY was smoking a turkey breast over the weekend and madde me realize how long it had been since I had used mine, wanted to do something different and remembered seeing Jeff's recipe for smoked Tilapia in the news letter. I finally bought his rub and sauce recipes and  then called a couple we are friends with, they have volunteered to be my guinea pigs for anything new I try in the smoker. So last night we had a couple a dozen local steamers to start, the Tilapia with Tahini noodles and Greek green beans and some tasty wine. The fillets were just at 8oz each, brined for an hour and smoked with apple at 220 to 230 for just about an hour and they came out great, had a piece cold today and the rub still has a bit of a bite. Cannot wait to try the rub on other things and I am thinking my next outing for "The Guinea Pigs" could be some smoked frogs legs.













DSC_0035.JPG



__ dools103
__ Sep 4, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks tasty!


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 4, 2012)

Good looking tilapia!  Smoked frog legs?  Make sure to get Q-view!

Mike


----------



## brdprey (Sep 4, 2012)

yummy


----------

